# Grafik auf mehrere Seiten drucken



## Darkforce (29. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Photoshop eine Grafik so ausdrucken, dass sie auf mehrere DinA4 Seiten gedruckt wird, so dass ich sie später wieder zusammenkleben kann. Muss ich das Bild nun von Hand in entsprechende Teile schneiden oder geht es auch einfacher?

Viele Grüße
Darkforce


----------



## zirag (29. September 2003)

Also ich wüsste nicht , dass es mit PS anders geht , als das selber zu zerschneiden. Aber such mal bei Google Posterdruckerei oder ähnliches , hab da auch schon mal ein Freeware Tool gefunden , dass das Ganze automatisch macht .

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Fey (30. September 2003)

Hallo zirag,

schau mal ob du in deinen Druckereinstellungen folgenden Eintrag findest:

"Nebeneinander"

Daneben sollte ein Popup sein, wo du manuell oder automatisch einstellen kannst. Da druckt er die Seite so aus, dass du sie hinterher beschneiden und zusammenkleben kannst.

Grüße,
Fey


----------

